# how many gold in usual processor?



## Anonymous (Oct 23, 2008)

caz anybody know ,how many gold in processor?


----------



## butcher (Oct 23, 2008)

hello sls, yhis has been discussed several places on the forum, do a serch for more info than I can povide, as I have not this info from my results, can only give you notes of what Others have stated,
from my notes how accurate dont know :!: 
486-3$--0.15ozAu--0.66Ag
pentiumpro-7$---0.33g-someAg
cut fingers-1/2to3g/#
15 to 20 AMD to make gram
average #CPU--3grams
pentI # ceramic 2 to 5 gram Au
pentI fiber 1 to 2 gram Au
slotI or slotII 0.25-0.5 g---2g/#
cpu lids 1oz/#
152ea SCSI--1g
low grade pin---1/4g/#
mid- high grade pin 1g/#
an cpu scrap buyer pays :
large pnt pro w/gold lid 2.50$
fiber and AMD cyrix chips 0.85$
intel,AMD.cyrix W/ gold lid 1.25$
AMD W/ aluminum lid 0.50$
small intel or AMD hard plate 0.35$
green fiber intel or AMD 0.35$
intel celeron fiber 0.50$
memory card 0.10$
memmory Wcpu card 0.35$
www.cpubuyer.com

now these figures are only from my notes and I cammot veryify them
some of it was from this forum , and other internet sources,
my suggestion if you want to know for sure is get one disolve it drop the gold and refine and melt & weigh it.
all my stuff is added together and I havent done any analisis of this, 
because I wouldn't want to Know if I paid way to much or waisted to much time on it ,,,,, its a hobby for me ...... 
think i could make more money cutting firewood, but thats not as interesting and I wouldnt be learning this science ART.


----------



## viacin (Oct 30, 2008)

how about pentium II and pentium III?


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 30, 2008)

Those would be considered slotted processors.

Steve


----------



## viacin (Oct 31, 2008)

butcher said:


> pentiumpro-7$---0.33g-someAg




The Pentium pro has $7 worth of gold? Can anyone confirm that? 

These pics is really teasing me 

[img:400:300]http://i6.ebayimg.com/07/i/001/08/eb/7374_1.JPG[/img][img:400:360]http://i3.ebayimg.com/06/i/001/17/d1/7c03_1.JPG[/img]


If there is $7 worth of gold in each one, this box of 40 would be a good deal at the price.


EDIT: Learned a lot from this topic, looks like there is about $7 worth of gold in each one
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=62&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=processor+pins&start=0

and scott2357's post on this one is good reading too. http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=2538&highlight=pentium+pro


----------



## butcher (Nov 1, 2008)

Professional CPU buyers pay 2.50 each for those.


----------



## teabone (Nov 1, 2008)

If I could buy pentium pros for 2.50 a piece anywhere, I would gladly jump on it.
People routinely buy them on e-bay in excess of six dollars apiece and usually they go for around 10 bucks each .
Where do these professional chip buyers get there chips ????


----------



## viacin (Nov 1, 2008)

teabone said:


> Where do these professional chip buyers get there chips ????




Very good question. And not only chips, but boards w/fingers as well. Not to mention scrap jewlery. I think you were just being sarcastic, but it is a great question. However I seriously doubt anyone would be willing to give away their source, and I can't blame them one bit. Maybe a clue as to where to start looking would be in order? 

Ebay is by far a horrible place to start. If you are still guessing at the gold content of these things you can really get ripped quick.


----------



## istari9 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have 5 computer shops I go to, in addition to several business' and gov departments. I brought home a very old gov machine with four gold plated cpus on the mother board. Some times landlords have me pick up computer junk left by their renters, I have discovered some really great items there. I watch this forum and have been very pleased with boards I have gotten from users selling their items. I figure if you don't ask you will never find. The best part is I savlage most of the parts for FREE! Thats right the're given to me to haul off! About once a week I call upon the vendors for the scraps.


----------



## avilanch2000 (Feb 7, 2009)

istari9 said:


> I have 5 computer shops I go to, in addition to several business' and gov departments. I brought home a very old gov machine with four gold plated cpus on the mother board. Some times landlords have me pick up computer junk left by their renters, I have discovered some really great items there. I watch this forum and have been very pleased with boards I have gotten from users selling their items. I figure if you don't ask you will never find. The best part is I savlage most of the parts for FREE! Thats right the're given to me to haul off! About once a week I call upon the vendors for the scraps.



ok question? is it worth the effort do u get enough back to cover the expenses of chemicals gass and so on? or do you doit just for fun?


----------



## Buzz (Feb 7, 2009)

After nearly three years, i've come to realise that eScrap is for fun.

I don't believe you'll make money at it, maybe just break even if you become fairly proficient at it.

Just my opinion of course.

Buzz


----------



## avilanch2000 (Feb 7, 2009)

hmm.... thinking....im just wondering its a hobby i have in the past thought about getting into yada yada... thought maybe it would be nice to turn a even minute profit im reading c.m. hoke's book right now just getting some good foundation of knowledge before i really begin... ultimately i think it would be fun to make a ring or something made from my own efforts for the lady... but that's in the future after i got's an idea of what the hell im really doing.


----------



## istari9 (Feb 7, 2009)

Look I'm not getting rich with my effort to collect escrap. I am however building a small bank of PM's. I am having fun and learning a hugh amount about the process. I also sell all the steel, wire and alum I collect. Not much waste, all gets recycled as I find buyers. The nonferrous metals pay for the PM's This beats laying on the couch watching TV and doing nothing.... Your outlook and expectations will determine your rewards. Besides the E-scrap I also purchase all the old gold and silver items the ladies have to sell. As I work in a hospital there is a rich resource of items to be had just for the asking. My co workers offer a lot of old e-scrap and jewels; I offer a reasonable amount for jewels and gold filled items which I process. All in all I feel confident that my efforts are rewarding. When I started collecting Gold was $250oz. So my stock has made a profit just sitting there. 

Hope this helps in your search for a rewarding hobby...  
Ray


----------



## avilanch2000 (Feb 8, 2009)

it might just lol. sounds like a goold place to start... im a bit nervous about doing it though i live in an army barraks and dont feel like getting in trouble. Im thinking reverse electroplating is a good option to keep the fumes down.. and regarding purifying it or anything that requires an open torch ill be able to find an out of the way place to do that kind of work too. or maybe ill just buy a small electric pot who knows thats in the future but for now im just messing around lol so who knows what will come out of it. :wink:


----------



## butcher (Feb 8, 2009)

if I was in an army barracks, I think I would learn the testing process well. and then buy karat gold, store it up, and concentrate on buying and selling, forgetting processing of e scrap, and sell if obtained to buy high grade stuff with less volume,that way Sarge wont have you spending time pikin up cig butts diggin hole and peelin taters,


----------



## avilanch2000 (Feb 8, 2009)

yeah but that requires money that i dont have alot of unless you got some tips on how to make money off of buying and selling gold. Remember im wanting to do this as a hobby not necessarily for profit. I want to be able to get enough gold to cast a ring then from there ill see whats up in the world of messing with gold. Am i mistaken in the electrolytic cell being low on fumes?? in the demos ive seen it seems like their on their kitchen table doing it. all im concerned about is getting a substance that is either readyto be melted or could quickly be converted into a substance that is ready to be melted. Got any tips or am i on my own?


----------



## butcher (Feb 8, 2009)

buying and selling could be more profitable, and you can start buying gold rings and jewelery with out too much money, and when you learn to test and values you can make profit.most likely more than trying to refine electronic scrap, especially if I lived in a army barrack's, and this can also become an interesting hobby, with things to learn and to get good at it, also study refining and chemistry making a notebook for later when it may be a better time and place to process scrap , the cell is a good alternative but were are you gonna store the acids? in your foot locker?  and what if joe blow in the next bunk kicks over your concentrated sulfuric on the sargents, clean shinny floor, it doesn't mop up that easy, and most any chemicals have fumes, Im just trying to be helpful, you are the one that needs to make these decisions and live with the concequences,


----------



## avilanch2000 (Feb 8, 2009)

i got a room of my own and an extra desk.. its not quite like in the movies. a cabinet with a lock and a power suply on the inside. I think it could make a decent work station but then again your right about spilling acid. i supose maybe giving it a small test would be a good idea but then again maybe taking ct gold and purifying it might be a better option also. i don't know its a process that i should look into. hmm thinking... well thanks for the advice but one thing im sure of is the guy in the other bunk ant getting close enough to even see what im doing if i can keep fumes down to a minimum if not zero then im going for e-scrap. Just a question is there a zero fume way to do this or am i just plain barking up the wrong tree. Like i said as far as melting i can do this discreet away from ppl and converting it from say a satlto gold powder would be something i can do quickliy and easily?


----------



## butcher (Feb 8, 2009)

maybe steve will chime in about his cell, I have no expierience with it yet, but concentrated sulfuric is something I would not deal with in my living quarters, and there is gassing if current too high on any electrolytic solutions, also arcing if bad connections, I just feel you would do better buying and studying till more appropriate time and place.Good luck my friend


----------



## avilanch2000 (Feb 8, 2009)

your more than likely right ill take your advice. but still confused about how to buy gold then turn a profit. are you suggesting that i buy gold smelt and purify it then resell it or are you saying i should wheel and deal it?


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 9, 2009)

avilanch2000 said:


> your more than likely right ill take your advice. but still confused about how to buy gold then turn a profit. are you suggesting that i buy gold smelt and purify it then resell it or are you saying i should wheel and deal it?



It is highly unlikely you will "smelt" gold. That implies you are working with ores. The term is "melt".

Harold


----------



## avilanch2000 (Feb 9, 2009)

Dont i feel like an ass. I bet you guys are tired of newbies lik me comming in here all hard core not knowing what were doing. Im sorry ill try and be a bit more educated in what i do and say and ill do a little more research on things before i start asking questions. Also i noticed that i asked a question right after it was answered for me... again sorry ill try and be a bit more educated. I guess i was just excited finding this place when it was something i was thinking i would have to buy information for or maybe even go to school. Thanks for all the advice and for not getting angrybout my ignorance.
Matt


----------



## butcher (Feb 10, 2009)

Harold is just keeping these thing straight they can be confusing enough and by doing this he eliminates further confusion, you will find his advice very accurate and that makes this a good place to get that education you are looking for, no we do not see you as dumb, I see you as very smart, because you have questions thats were we all learn new things, and everybody has different expieriences, just because you haven't expierience with this yet is not a sighn of your intelligence,as you can see I struggle with the english language my native toungue, this does not make me dumb but others may percive it that way, you would not have to melt the gold to value from it, as the metals change in value,and buying low selling higher, finding good deals like at garage sales, study testing so you get good at it, gold buyers can make a pretty good profit if honest and good at it, maybe even learn the coins, this could lead into a good business one day, and can be a good education, and hobby.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 10, 2009)

avilanch2000 said:


> Dont i feel like an ass.



Please don't! :wink: I meant no harm, just trying to help you learn the ways of refining. 

There us much to learn where refining is concerned. Butcher addressed the issue nicely. If you get off using poor terminology, you may hit some walls, asking valid questions, but not conveying your message properly. 

Welcome to the forum!

Harold


----------



## avilanch2000 (Feb 10, 2009)

well thanks for the support I didn't refer to myself as dumb though... ignorant its the lack of knowledge, but that enough of the word play. I see your point. and got into an auction last night on e-bay and watched a huge hunk of white gold go down the drain for 21 dollars because the owner didnt lis the item right and there was no competitive bidding. It was worth at least 500 if not more... 43 gr 1k-14k white gold for jewelry plating. She booted me off the auction because i asked how much it weighed after i bid lol her loss. but hey i found a couple other things that were mislisted and think maybe i found a niche. Ill give it a trial run and see how it turns out then maybe ill have a focus. Testing seems like a pain in the ass but ill do some looking into it and see what i find. might be asking more advice though. I boutht a supposed 10gr piece of 18k white gold :?: but it was listed wrong again and the seller has no rep and is on a new act so im not sure if it was ligit or if he was just hoping that bidding would drive up the price but i was prety much the only one who saw his auction. so i got it for .99 cents i guess well find out.


----------



## butcher (Feb 11, 2009)

You will have to work hard to find deals on ebay,people there usually pay more than value, look for Pawnbroker Bobs, pawnbrokers testing of metals also search the forum and net, it is actually easy to test jewelery and metals, and can be done with store bought or homade test kits,also harvester and a few others here may give you some pointers on buying, I am not good at buyer,I always seem to favor the seller and cut myself short. it's just not my nich.talk with gold buyers and study you will find it rewarding.


----------

